
Effect of Intel's CPU power management while benchmarking a Haskell server - gavinray
https://hasura.io/blog/decreasing-latency-noise-and-maximizing-performance-during-end-to-end-benchmarking/
======
kalium_xyz
Two things: use dedicated server hardware instead of VPS or even hosted
solutions. And be aware of the error bars and tweaking of consumer hardware.

You can buy editions of consumer hardware with better performance for
overclocking, these generally come at a slightly higher clock and were
selected to be able to handle this clock. You can use the overclocking
settings in the boot menu to restrict the performance and the slimmer error
bars on the selected edition of cpus to ensure a slimmer error bar on your own
research. (Might differ per model and build if there are actual hardware
differences [https://www.windowscentral.com/amd-ryzen-which-processor-
bes...](https://www.windowscentral.com/amd-ryzen-which-processor-best-you) ).

On servers you have a wider range of options including options for fixed power
consumption and performance to ensure longer lifetimes. Seeing that most of
your software will be running on servers its the metric which you should care
about rather than a metric gained from benchmarking on consumer hardware. You
also have much stricter error bars on server hardware.

TL;DR: Be sure to look into the error bars on performance metrics for your
cpu.

